# Christmas Que Side Contest



## peculiarmike

The winner of the contest is *Dalmorloson*
Congratulations to him!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			













His Smoked Greek Salad Over Portabellas was original and darn tasty looking.
For his efforts he wins the Oregon Scientific AW131 Wireless Talking BBQ/Oven Thermometer.
A big *thanks* to all who entered! 

Watch for a poll on contests soon.


----------



## gypsyseagod

VERY COOL  ya got the wheels turning now.....


----------



## pigcicles

Very nice Mike. I can't wait to see how this goes for you. Best of luck to all who enter!


----------



## peculiarmike

Bumping this back up, let's see those sides pics!


----------



## pigcicles

I wish you would stop that Mike. I have a secret last minute entry that will get me that new talking probe. I gotta dig the recipe out and see if I have all the ingredients.


----------



## bigarm's smokin

*Hey Mike, good idea 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I will throw one out here. I love this and so do my friends. Its kind of cheating as far as work to make it, but it really is good.*
*I take a couple boxes of potatoe mixes, such as, scalloped, Au gratin, or whatever flavors you like. Prepare them according to the directions on the box except for, if it says to use 2 cups water and 1 cup milk, I use 1 cup water and 2 cups half and half. I also use about double the butter that it calls for. Whatever spices you like, throw them in, I use LOTS of green Tabasco. If I have any smoked bacon, I throw that in too. I cook it for as long as the meat takes, moving it from a cooler to a hotter part of the cooker to insure that everything is done at the same time. Every time I open the lid, I stir the spuds so the top gets mixed up good and a new surface gets exposed to smoke. I don't have a picture of just the spuds but if you look in the upper right hand corner, you will see the dish with the spuds.*


----------



## hawgheaven

I'm lovin' this idea! Got me wheels a turnin' too!


----------



## desertlites

great idea Mike,looking foward to it.


----------



## placebo

Great idea, only problem is the best side dishes I know of I got from this site.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I'll have to think on this one a bit.

Hey Terry nice entry. My better half makes some rally good au gratin spuds from scratch and I just told her a week ago next time she does them they are taking a trip to the smoker.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 What is that on the upper left side of your pic? I also see what looks to be a squash of some sort.


----------



## peculiarmike

OK. The time draws near - be working on your entry and good luck!


----------



## tonto1117

I'm thinking most folks are going to be doing their side dishes for the holiday's..so you will probably get a ton of them with pics the day after Christmas.


----------



## peculiarmike

I'm thinking you are 100% right and will make the appropriate change to the day after Christmas!


----------



## pigcicles

Has everyone chosen the side for this contest? I'd hate for my cottage cheese lightly smoked to take the prize


----------



## bigarm's smokin

*Hello sir, sorry to take so long to reply, too many irons in the fire lately. I envy you with the home made spuds, I'm just too lazy to do it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 The upper left is peanuts in the shell, and yes there is a half of spagetti squash. I pour in a bunch of real maple syrup and a couple tablespoons of butter. To me, EVERYTHING tastes better in the smoker. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Well, maybe not the rum and coke. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Have a great Christmas.*


----------



## peculiarmike

Tomorrow is the big day! Make sure your camera has fresh batteries or is fully charged and get pics of those Que side dishes to post.
Also, be sure to include the recipe and preparation instructions so we can all give it a try.
Good luck and hope Santa treats you right!


----------



## bbqpitstop

Well, I could sure use another thermometer, but our sides today have consisted of bloody marys, eggs, bacon and the smoker is loaded with butts for tommorrow.........we slept in til noon for a change, ahhhh the benefits of the kids getting older.

I'd even fire up another smoker to get into this if it wasn't covered in snow..........too cozy in the house watching movies with the kids tonight and playing some mean card games.

I am, however, cookin up some of my famous ham and potato chowder with the leftover ham we have for a bedtime snack...........it's kind of like having the turkey sandwich at midnight on Thanksgiving. It's 1:15, so I'm watching for all you late night posters and look forward to seeing the sides. I


----------



## walking dude

since i went to my moms yesterday....no smoke for me.......BUT......got a new stickburner for christmas..........will be breaking it in for new years......so will have q-view for that...........

hope all had a good day yesterday


----------



## blackhawk19

This is my Christmas smoke for my wifes family get together. 8.5lb butt, 6lb Brisket Flat and Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans without the heat 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




4hrs into smoke

 Frying the bacon in the shop for the beans


8hrs into the smoke with beans and baloney in the smoker (baloney just for beer snacks)


----------



## blackhawk19

Had to put the finished pics in this post, wouldn't go in the previous.
This is the only finished  pic I have. Beans in the middle, pulled butt on the left and brisket on the right
This is Dutch's recipe.

"WICKED BAKED BEANS 
(Beans that will even make Chili Heads happy) 

6-8 strips of bacon cut into 1/2 inch squares 
1/2 Medium onion, diced 
1/2 Bell pepper, diced 
1 - 2 Jalapeño Peppers, diced (seeding is optional)  
1 - 55 ounce can Bush’s Baked Beans 
1-8 ounce can of pineapple chunks, drained 
1 Cup Brown Sugar, packed 
1 Cup ketchup 
1/2 - 1 *Tbs*. dry (ground) mustard 

Sauté bacon pieces in fry pan until crispy and remove from pan with a slotted spoon. Sauté onion, bell pepper and jalapeño pepper until tender. 

In a large mixing bowl combine beans, pineapple, brown sugar, ketchup and dry mustard. Stir in bacon pieces and vegetables. Pour into a 12X9 or a deep 9X9 aluminum baking pan. (While mixing if things look dry, add additional ketchup 1/4 -1/2 cup at a time) 

Place in a 220-250° smoker for 2 1/2 – 3 hours (make sure temperature of the baked beans reaches 160° ) or place in a 350° oven and bake for 1 hour."
Thanks Dutch, they were a big hit!

I prepared mine in the smoker per the recipe less the jalapeno and mustard. The butt and the flat were coated with mustard and Butt Rub  and refrigerated overnight in clear wrap. They were put on the smoker at 5am over hickory and a little mesquite but switched to hickory and apple later. Did not turn the meat  but sprayed with apple juice and EVOO every hour. The flat stalled for 5hrs and finished at 8pm and the butt stalled for 4hrs and finished at 11pm. Smoker temps ran 225° to 235° all day.  My food went first and there were no leftovers, all due to what I've learned on the SMF


----------



## walking dude

nice hawk.......glad to see you putting that MAV-elous new area to good use.........looking good buddy


----------



## walking dude

now THATS a spread hawkman


----------



## pigcicles

Glad to see that people are posting for this. Free stuff is cool. Everything is looking good so far.

Dude.. don't forget pics of the maiden voyage on the new smoker!


----------



## walking dude

no worries there pigs..........you all will be SICK of all the pics i will be taking........lololol

pics of the smoker in the "What did you get for christmas" thread


----------



## blackhawk19

Thanks Dude, I put up a blind as a wind break the other day


----------



## walking dude

kewl.......i remeber when you first posted your man cave improvements........CRAP......would i kill for summin like that


----------



## blackhawk19

Yeah, my Wife is threatening to move my bed down there 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 I have a sink, beer fridge, heater, cable TV, recliner and Wi-Fi for my laptop down there. It has become one great man cave, Oh I forgot my Smokers


----------



## walking dude

only thing missing is either a pool table.........or a card table


----------



## bbq bubba

Yo guy's, this is a contest thread....................


----------



## walking dude

i know bubba......but that means if we didn't smoke anything for christmas, we can't come here?

i will have a new years smoke.......maybe the contest should include the entire holiday period.................


----------



## bbq bubba

No Dude, i'm just saying this is a thread for PICTURE's, let's not bury Mike in 10 page's of yacking!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




BTW.....nice smoker ya got!!   lolol


----------



## walking dude

you're right.............my bad


----------



## blackhawk19

Your right, sorry


----------



## bbq bubba

Time's up Mike, what's the good word???


----------



## walking dude

i STILL say.........it should be both christmas AND new years..........several of us, went to other places for christmas, and wasn';t ABLE to smoke.............some was able to smoke for christmas........but may NOT be able to smoke for new years................


----------



## peculiarmike

OK. I agree with Walking Dude, folks (myself included) did go to places other than home over Christmas and were unable to prepare anything to enter, sooooooooooo...................... I am extending the entry deadline to *MIDNIGHT, JANUARY 2* - read the original thread post.

And this contest is for SIDE DISHES, not smoked meat.

Now post those pics!


----------



## bbqpitstop

You put a pool table in that shed and I'M MOVING IN.


----------



## ds7662

Haven't seen much as of yet So I will submit these taters. I just smoked them today.
1 Box family size Betty Crocker scalloped taters
Follow directions on box.
Added 1 cup sour cream
1/2 cup of chives
2 tbs of garlic powder
Sliced cheddar to cover.
Smoked for 3 hours at 220. MMM MMM Good.


----------



## dalmorloson

Just a warning to all you seasoned veterns (pun intended). This newbie has his eye on that prize lol. I'm doing a trial run today to get approximate times for the meal to finish together (notice I said approximate...I know its a temperature thing Richtee, don't baste me). If this side turns out like I imagine it could
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ...LOOK OUT! lol


----------



## walking dude

just remember dude......its sides.....not main dishes..........

beating my brains out.....(shut up glued and jo and bhawk), trying to come up with summin thats not been dun to death here...........


----------



## dalmorloson

That'd be my luck. I thought of something I thought might be origional and you guys have probably been doing it for years.


----------



## blackhawk19

You know you're asking a lot for us to pass up that one


----------



## blackhawk19

Up until this I had a 50/50 chance  with only two entries
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Oh Well


----------



## peculiarmike

Let's see some pics!


----------



## dalmorloson

Pic forthcoming...still on the smoke...remember, patience lol


----------



## golfnut

Well, I hope this qualifies as a side, cause I could use a good thermometer!

Wanted a simple smoked snack for the Holiday meal, so I went for the Chex party mix. 

9 cups mixed Chex cereals (Corn, rice, wheat)
2-3 cups dry roasted peanuts
1tsp garlic powder
1tsp onion powder
1/2tsp cayenne
1tbs season salt
1 cube butter
2tbs Worcestershire sauce

Melt butter, combine with other ingredients, mix well and then into the smoker for 1 hour at 250, stirring every 15mins to expose to smoke and keep it all even. 

Excellent with a Sierra Nevada Celebration Ale!

Happy New Years everybody!


----------



## dalmorloson

I was torn between submitting the garlic buttered ,roasted red potatoes, or the smoked greek salad over portabellas. I'm going with the salad. 

1 Red pepper 
1 Green pepper 
1 yellow pepper
1 yellow squash
1 zuchini squash
5 Roma tomatoes
1/2 jar pepperoncini
1 cucumber
1 red onion
Portabella mushroom caps
Fresh parmesean cheese
1/4 cup Light olive oil
Salt 
Pepper

Cut veggies into chunks. Add olive oil, salt and pepper to taste. Mix well and get to smokin'. I smoked them for about an hour and a half just to heat them and get the smoky flavor. The mushroom caps went directly on smoke rack for about an hour. Serve veggies over the shrooms with fresh grated parmesean cheese and enjoy!


----------



## ds7662

Excellent looking I must say. I feel beat already


----------



## bbq bubba

O.K old man, ya ran your mouth, got the deadline extended and where's your entry???


----------



## dalmorloson

I thought we were allowed one pic each...my bad


----------



## cook1536

This is what I served with my Deer ham on Christmas. I done these on the smoker, but have added the oven version for time restraints.

Texas Taters

2 lbs. Hash Browns
1-16oz. Sour Cream
1-10oz. Shredded Cheddar Cheese
1- Stick Butter or Margerine
1- can Cream of Chicken soup
1- lg. Onion chopped
Salt and Pepper to taste
1- Box Cornflakes Cereal

Melt butter or margerine then mix all ingredients together. Place in caserole dish. Cover generously with Cornflakes. Bake, uncovered, at 350 for 45 minutes or until taters are tender or smoker at 225 for about 2 hours.


----------



## walking dude

okay......maybe it is a finished pic..........tho i took abunch of step to step.....hehehehe..........first time with shrimp......outside temps for this smoke was 9*

finished plate..............skewers are bacon/shrimp alternating







abt's......one with shrimp........one using Monstahs dip as the cheese.....werked out GREAT.........

and our version of dutche's beans...........

the bacon i used on the abt's, was a buckboard bacon.........

the beans:
3 cans Vande Camp beans 15oz
1 Tbs dry mustard
1 Tbs Spanish Paprika
1 Tbs white pepper
1/2 cup chopped green bell pepper
1/2 cup chopped yellow banana pepper
1/2 cup onion chopped
1 deseeded/deviened jap
2 slices maple bacon.......crumbled
3 slices our bacon.....crumbled
1/2 cup brown sugar
1/4 cup balsamic vinegar

the cheese stuffing of the abt's

1 8 oz cream cheese.......brought up to room temp.
3 small green onions........all the white....and all the fresh part of the green.....leave any suspicious looking dryed part behind.......DUH....heehe

1/2tsp ground white pepper
1/2 tsp spanish paprika
1/2 tsp cayenne pepper
mix well.........

the monstah dip i used is found here

hope he doesn't care...........

i cold smoked the kielbasa first..........
post number one

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...?t=9406&page=2

all in all.......not bad........but MAN did i get introduced into the reality of wind stealing heat........wow

but i must also say........my new maverick et-73........werking GREAT........but i plan on putting it thru its paces when it warms up......but sure is nice to sit in my basement....in front of the tv....with the computer on my left hand side........and be able to monitor temps remote.............wow........


----------



## dalmorloson

So which one is your entry? The thread said "one pic, one dish, one time.


----------



## walking dude

this one

d88de


----------

